# Licensing came today, WTF?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Coucil licensing department came round today. they said they have had reports of me keeping DWA's. I let them in, and they asked if I keep them. I said yes, and showed them what I have. They then asked if I knew I needed a license to keep some of the animals I have, and I said yes, of course I know. . . I have one!

Don't these people look at records before making a house call? What a waste of tax payers money! The guys who came ended up leaving with dozens of pics, lol.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

That's crazy.

Council departments not communicating. 

I wonder if they knew what they were photographing?


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

haha! idiots!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

cervantes said:


> That's crazy.
> 
> Council departments not communicating.
> 
> I wonder if they knew what they were photographing?


They knew, one of them was giving me scientific names as he took pics.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> They knew, one of them was giving me scientific names as he took pics.


Havent really heard of them knowing exactly what they are doing in terms of the details of the animals. Silly they could not look this up before they came though!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Very suss I feel! :devil:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Very suss I feel! :devil:


I agree.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> I agree.


owt to do with the posting a couple of weeks ago (i think it was you) about someone around Hull??


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

cooljules said:


> owt to do with the posting a couple of weeks ago (i think it was you) about someone around Hull??


 Well in all fairness I am avoiding that neck of the woods... only one I trust is Incubuss.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Well in all fairness I am avoiding that neck of the woods... only one I trust is Incubuss.


Thank you :blush:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Seems some are coming out of the woodwork but not going public..... please don't hide if your all telling the truth then do it here.


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

I suppose they don't realy have alot to do, perhaps they just wanted to see your hots because they were bored ^_^


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Confusing as confusing gets to me.... must be missing something


----------

